# Pups at Sands



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sands has a realllly cute, tiny girl (3lbs grown) and an adorable boy on their available page. If I didn't want a few more months to prepare I would definitely be looking into this!! 


Puppies at Sands


----------



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

DO YOU HAVE HER EMAIL IM LOOKING FOR A BOY


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That is a super cute boy. If i were looking for another, I would definitely contact her.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

the boy was sold by the time i had contacted her on Thursday. He was being picked up on Sat. And I took the girl  

You should contact Janet at Phlick's Maltese, though. She's super nice, her prices are reasonable, and she and Amy at Sands are good friends and co-own litters and dogs together. I think she has a boy available. 

http://www.phlicksmaltese.com/Our%20Puppies.htm


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 7 2010, 07:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882821


> the boy was sold by the time i had contacted her on Thursday. He was being picked up on Sat. And I took the girl
> 
> You should contact Janet at Phlick's Maltese, though. She's super nice, her prices are reasonable, and she and Amy at Sands are good friends and co-own litters and dogs together. I think she has a boy available.
> 
> http://www.phlicksmaltese.com/Our%20Puppies.htm[/B]


So...you DID get the girl? :confused1:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 7 2010, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882903


> QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 7 2010, 07:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882821





> the boy was sold by the time i had contacted her on Thursday. He was being picked up on Sat. *And I took the girl*
> 
> You should contact Janet at Phlick's Maltese, though. She's super nice, her prices are reasonable, and she and Amy at Sands are good friends and co-own litters and dogs together. I think she has a boy available.
> 
> http://www.phlicksmaltese.com/Our%20Puppies.htm[/B]


So...you DID get the girl? :confused1:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, she did! There's a thread on it: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=51945

She's precious! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Feb 7 2010, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882905


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 7 2010, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882903





> QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 7 2010, 07:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882821





> the boy was sold by the time i had contacted her on Thursday. He was being picked up on Sat. *And I took the girl*
> 
> You should contact Janet at Phlick's Maltese, though. She's super nice, her prices are reasonable, and she and Amy at Sands are good friends and co-own litters and dogs together. I think she has a boy available.
> 
> http://www.phlicksmaltese.com/Our%20Puppies.htm[/B]


So...you DID get the girl? :confused1:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, she did! There's a thread on it: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=51945

She's precious! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

OOOh OK, I didnt look at the dates on the threads, silly me! LOL


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 7 2010, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882907


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Feb 7 2010, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882905





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 7 2010, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882903





> QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 7 2010, 07:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882821





> the boy was sold by the time i had contacted her on Thursday. He was being picked up on Sat. *And I took the girl*
> 
> You should contact Janet at Phlick's Maltese, though. She's super nice, her prices are reasonable, and she and Amy at Sands are good friends and co-own litters and dogs together. I think she has a boy available.
> 
> http://www.phlicksmaltese.com/Our%20Puppies.htm[/B]


So...you DID get the girl? :confused1:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, she did! There's a thread on it: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=51945

She's precious! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

OOOh OK, I didnt look at the dates on the threads, silly me! LOL 
[/B][/QUOTE]

lol. i was so confused! i was like, didn't you comment on that thread? and PM? haha. glad we're on the same page now.


----------

